# Need help removing superuser



## McMahonlier (Sep 19, 2011)

a while ago i used z4root to root my droidx and i didn't remove it before i updated to gingerbread 4.5.602 id like to root it again using a one click method but I've read that i can't do it yet because superuser is still in my app menu. Does anybody know an easy way to remove it? nothing too extensive though

Dan


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I've never actually uninstalled it, but I would just uninstall from settings>applications, then delete "su" from system/bin, then reboot.


----------



## McMahonlier (Sep 19, 2011)

linuxtrance said:


> I've never actually uninstalled it, but I would just uninstall from settings>applications, then delete "su" from system/bin, then reboot.


I've tried to uninstall but theres no option like the apps that came with the phone in the settings or even if i long hold to pop up the menu


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

McMahonlier said:


> I've tried to uninstall but theres no option like the apps that came with the phone in the settings or even if i long hold to pop up the menu


For people in your situation, you're suppose to do this 
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?p=77624
Its also explained here under DROID X NOTES
http://www.psouza4.com/droid3/


----------



## McMahonlier (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah i found them but it worked without having to do them thanks a lot

Dan


----------

